# planning ahead...



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I have decided that I really want to let my fantail pair (Munchkin and Isabella) have a baby. I can tell it would mean so much to them. They are so nurturing of each other and of their fake eggs. They will be very good parents. And I would enjoy the experience too - of watching them raise a baby...never seen it up close before.

I am thinking that the next time Isabella lays eggs (she's on fakes now) I will replace one with a fake and let them keep the other & raise it naturally. I want to do it soon though, before the weather starts to get too hot. 

Does this sound like a reasonable plan? Or is it bad to let them raise only one? (I only really have the room for one more right now.) This is something I have been wanting for them since I first got them both. I don't want to cause them any grief though. (the baby would be a treasured pet, just like all of my other pigeons and doves...and i'd do anything necessary to ensure it's health and happiness)

Any thoughts from the kind folks at Pigeon Talk? Anything important I should know?


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello amoonswirl, I think that as long as you are going to give that baby a forever home, I don't see any harm in it. I don't, however, think it is good to give her one fake egg and one real one tho. What if she can feel the difference, and kicks the good egg out? If it were me, and I only wanted one baby, I'd remove the second egg, and let them hatch the one. Then again, hopefully they are fertile. I hope this helps you. One baby will get LOTS of attention from both parents, and grow nice.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Hello amoonswirl, I think that as long as you are going to give that baby a forever home, I don't see any harm in it. I don't, however, think it is good to give her one fake egg and one real one tho. What if she can feel the difference, and kicks the good egg out? If it were me, and I only wanted one baby, I'd remove the second egg, and let them hatch the one. Then again, hopefully they are fertile. I hope this helps you. One baby will get LOTS of attention from both parents, and grow nice.


I hadn't thought about the difference between the two eggs causing a problem. Hmmm...perhaps leaving them with just one egg would be better. 

I'm wondering what the pigeon breeders do if they only want one baby from a pair - this must be a fairly common scenario?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

amoonswirl said:


> I hadn't thought about the difference between the two eggs causing a problem. Hmmm...perhaps leaving them with just one egg would be better.
> 
> I'm wondering what the pigeon breeders do if they only want one baby from a pair - this must be a fairly common scenario?


They will sit on one egg just fine, after they have laid both eggs. You can put a dummy in with the real one or just remove the egg and leave the one. Doesn't really matter. Just make sure you've got LOTS of nesting material for one baby. The single ones are usually the ones that get spraddle leg. 
There are a few hens that seem to know the difference in the real egg and the dummy.....I've got one, but if there's one real and one dummy, they will still sit on them. 
There's a slight chance the one egg will be good and one will be "not good"  and the only way to know is to wait until they develope some and see if one or both are good. If you just throw one away and there IS one good, one bad, you've got a 50/50 chance of throwing the wrong one out. 
A couple of years ago, I wanted my widowhood to raise babies, but only one each. I took the first egg laid and threw it out, replaced it with a dummy and hoped for the best on all the second eggs. I did wind up having to move a few babies around in order for all of them to raise one baby, but I have the breeders to do that. 
So...my suggestion is throw out one egg, keep one and hope for the best. If you get a baby, fine, if not, there's always next time. 
OR.......leave them both and possibly get two babies.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> They will sit on one egg just fine, after they have laid both eggs. You can put a dummy in with the real one or just remove the egg and leave the one. Doesn't really matter. Just make sure you've got LOTS of nesting material for one baby. The single ones are usually the ones that get spraddle leg.
> There are a few hens that seem to know the difference in the real egg and the dummy.....I've got one, but if there's one real and one dummy, they will still sit on them.
> There's a slight chance the one egg will be good and one will be "not good"  and the only way to know is to wait until they develope some and see if one or both are good. If you just throw one away and there IS one good, one bad, you've got a 50/50 chance of throwing the wrong one out.
> A couple of years ago, I wanted my widowhood to raise babies, but only one each. I took the first egg laid and threw it out, replaced it with a dummy and hoped for the best on all the second eggs. I did wind up having to move a few babies around in order for all of them to raise one baby, but I have the breeders to do that.
> ...


Thanks Renee, this is very helpful! I will make sure to keep putting out nesting material. These two usually build pretty big nests so as long as I give them more material I am sure they will use it.  

I will definitely get rid of one egg. I'd rather just keep trying if the one I pick isn't right, than possibly end up with two babies. Good to know that sometimes one is a dud though. I'd have been pretty frustrated to have that happen and not know it was a common thing.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The rubber maid shelf liner works great underneath to keep the legs together as do the nest bowls with the rough surface.

Karen, you are REALLY going to enjoy it too, and I'm looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Karen, you are REALLY going to enjoy it too, and I'm looking forward to pictures!



WE'LL ALL enjoy it!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm getting very excited about this! Of course, I will share photos and updates with everyone. I can't wait to see what the baby will look like. They are both such striking birds, I know it'll be a looker.

Thanks all for the advice everyone. btw Treesa, I am using paper nest bowls for them now, with pine needles and tobacco stems piled high. I'll make sure to give them as much nesting material as they want, and check to make sure it stays put. (they have been known to steal twigs from the other birds' nests so i am not too worried about their nest being scant)

Last night I brought Munchkin inside for awhile and told him the news. I always like to give the birds advance notice of any upcoming changes. It may sound silly, but I do think that they understand and they seem to appreciate it. He's ready to be a papa. I will tell Isabella soon.

And now we wait for the next batch of real eggs...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Soon we will be calling you, GRANDMA!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Charis said:


> Soon we will be calling you, GRANDMA!


eek! Well I suppose I'll just have to get used to it


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my...another cliffhanger!

We will be waaaatching and waaaaiting!

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

This will be exciting! Good luck, and hope you keep us all up to date on how things go!


----------

